# Using a trampoline as a goat toy??



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok so I've seen some pictures of baby goats playing on their trampoline toys! Is it safe? These people just cut the legs off the trampoline and the goats absolutely love it!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My kids played on the mini exercise trampoline in my yard, they loved it! Just make sure the holes on the edges stay covered, or they can break their legs...


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thanks! Im gonna get one :lol:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Agreed - as long as those nasty holes and springs around the edges stay covered it is awesome! And fairly easy to hose clean!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Have you ever seen kids try to bounce on a wet trampoline after some rain? It's hilarious


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No trampolines here - the first thing they would do is figure out how to bounce over the fence! :laugh:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, definitely be careful of the edges/springs. I got my own leg caught when I was a kid and it's not fun!


----------

